# King



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

This is King, he's a DTHM i am told

What do you guys think? I really really enjoy him, he has a wonderful personality and loves to eat! lol


----------



## slund (Mar 19, 2006)

He is very pretty, but from the picture he is not a HM...in a HM the tail should form a backwards capital "D" shape, in otherwords a half circle of 180-degrees.

Also in a double tail, the split should go all the way to the base, from what I can tell from your picture, your's doesn't...so I would consider him a split tail.

Very nice though!!

Stacie


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

As far as genes go, dont HM's have the large dorsal?

I dont understand what you mean by him not being a DT? I've seen many females with lobes that to not go all the way to the base.

Thank you though!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

This is just why i think so...Not arguing, just seriously trying to figure out his gen. 
This is a Thailand breeders DTHM, this one you cannot see the split clearly but it does carry the HM trait... that honken dorsal 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1143514228

And here is a female DT......you are saying she is not because the split does not go all the way to the base?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1142981999http://http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1142981999


----------



## slund (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is an article on the HM with some diagrams that show how you can tell a HM!
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.asp?articleid=775

And here is an article on DT's. What is good and what is considered a fault!
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.asp?articleid=904

In the first auction you can see if you look closely it is split all the way to the base...and the second is not a true DT. That kind of tail is reffered to as a heart tail. A split tail goes a little further towards the base but still is not a true DT.

Hard to tell from your pic but it almost looks like he is a split veil...except for the fuller dorsel...I am not sure but it can happen with the DT gene! Sorry I could be of more help, as a breeder I stay away from that kind. He sound like a good pet though!!

Stacie


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmmmm... very very interesting. Its neat to see what you say he is off of victorias site compaired to what i was told off another site with professional breeders.

I think that is the prob then... All the terms being used so loosely.. ^^

Can i show you one other guy i have? He's got the split all the way to the body but the tail is very vt'ish. So he would be a dt still? just not at all perfect?









Both of my boys are just pets.. Plus i am just a hobbiest breeder, not professional.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Well he is a DT, the dorsal is a giveaway, but if you look at the base of the tail you can see it is thicker. Also if you follow the line of the split you can see where it should go all the way to the base- but doesn't. He is however not considered a 'show quality' DT. This is because like Slund said, the split does not reach the base, and the tail is more of a veil.

But that stuff doesn't matter, all that matters is that you enjoy him!!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Same goes for the guy above, except he has a better split


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mmhhmm... I love them both. ^^ I was just curious because lots of people say he's different things.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Theres a lot of differnt terms people use. Like split tail, heart tail, scissor tail, ect ect. But they are all basically the same thing, a fish with a split tail and extended dorsal.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very very true Ontario...

You know what i made the mistake of.. DT has that big dorsal all the time right as a trait? -that- was the mistake i was making.. Duh. Hm.. :S Tottaly wrong. Ty guys for helping me figure them out lol

always learning..


----------



## slund (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah...they are all DT! I am just used to using the term split tails for ones like in the pic because my LFS has the same kinds and that's what they call them...I am used to DT as being fully two different lobes at the caudal. 

They are very nice fish Ciddian...just didn't like hearing that you were misinformed about the HM part...it just happens way to often!!

Stacie


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ty stacie ^^


----------

